# What is the youngest a Golden passed a JR



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Isn't 6 months the minimum age to run HT? So, can't be younger than 6 months. I would guess there are others.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

He ran the day he was legal. Blistered it. Don't know where to look for the records. Bad news today though what was thought to be a cyst turned out to be cancer. Goes under the knife 12/1


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I am sure there have been several - but if one were lucky enough to get two weekends in a row w tests and q on all 4, I would be betting there wouldn't be many who have a JH at 6 mo and a week!Leeah Chew had a boy who was 7 mo and a week get his JH.

I'm sorry for the cancer- what kind?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

TitleAges interesting but doesn't cover JH


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh no, how awful! Hoping all turns out okay.



Radarsdad said:


> He ran the day he was legal. Blistered it. Don't know where to look for the records. Bad news today though what was thought to be a cyst turned out to be cancer. Goes under the knife 12/1


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Prism Goldens said:


> I am sure there have been several - but if one were lucky enough to get two weekends in a row w tests and q on all 4, I would be betting there wouldn't be many who have a JH at 6 mo and a week!Leeah Chew had a boy who was 7 mo and a week get his JH.
> 
> I'm sorry for the cancer- what kind?



He passed 4 straight but couldn't get him in enough tests around here. He went 6/7 burned on his first Senior by a judge. Usually don't like sour grapes but nobody else could believe they failed him either (It was on the last blind). Had to retire him early my wife is very ill. Priorities
Mast cancer, vets going to take it out.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Radarsdad said:


> I am curious about this. Gunner passed his first junior test on his 6 month birthday. Running test dog in contention. Has another Golden done that? Don't know how to look up the records. Thanks for your help.


 And your wife is sick too! I can't imagine what that is like. I really can't.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'll be thinking of him getting well on 12-1.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

We will make it, he has now become what my wife calls "The Drug Police" He has learned when she should take her meds and is there to remind her. Taken on the role of a "therapy dog". Even takes her devotional to her when she usually reads it in the morning if she forgets. Amazing what these pups are capable of doing if given the chance.


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear about Gunner and your wife. Positive thoughts are with you.


----------

